# 8 month Jack Russell house training problems!



## dhoyt (Mar 25, 2012)

My girlfriend and I brought home a wonderful Jack Russell puppy at 9 weeks old. Despite our best efforts she is not housebroken and it is really starting to wear on me. Lola is now 8 months old is still not reliable in the house. I don't know if its us that are doing something wrong or she just really has to go all the time? 

She wants to go out sometimes 4 times an hour! Iam just concerened that she is getting in a bad habit that we will not be able to change. Recently everytime she is in the house I have her leash tied around my pants loop so everywhere I go she comes to and that helps, but Iam concerned that she won't be able to let me know if she has to pee.

Most of the time she just goes to the door and pees right next to it, if Iam watching TV or in the bathroom for a split second. Shes lightning fast. We have a baby gate blocking off the bedroom and sometimes if you go in there she will pee right outside the gate.

She gets up with me at 5:30am everyday and I take her out then, I go home for lunch at 11am and take her out then too, and then at 3 when I get home and that is still not enough for her.

I just need to get to the bottom of this so I can get a plan of action for our baby.

Thanks for the Help!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

First I would rule out a UTI being she has to go potty so often.

Then I would start over with the potty training as a refresher course. She is about to enter the "teenage stage" and this is when many pups regress and forget everything they have been taught so far. :/

Abbylynn is the youngest of my crew. She forgot everything at 9 months old and didn't remember anything until she was 11 months old.  She is now about 15 months old and is great about everything but her crate .... go figure. Lol! 

I believe your girl is trying to tell you she has to go out when she goes by the door ... but may not be able to hold it. I would for sure be certain there is not a UTI going on.


----------



## dhoyt (Mar 25, 2012)

She has never really been realiable in the house at all, even when she was a puppy. 

She had a UTI at like 5 months and was on medicine for it, but Iam not sure what it was. She also had a high white blood cell count not sure if that has anything to do with it.

Is there anything I should be doing?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

dhoyt said:


> She has never really been realiable in the house at all, even when she was a puppy.
> 
> She had a UTI at like 5 months and was on medicine for it, but Iam not sure what it was. She also had a high white blood cell count not sure if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> Is there anything I should be doing?


The only thing is that until puppies are at least 6 months old they do not even know what the physical feeling of having to go potty is.  To a pup it is sort of like ... "Oh, something is coming out from somewhere ... what is that? " Lol! 

I am not sure about the blood cell count as I am not a vet ... but I think I would have that further checked into. Wish I could be of more help ...... sorry.


----------



## dhoyt (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info. Its so hard when they are so young. This is my first experience with a puppy and I am not a very patient person. 

I guess we might be going to the again.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I know, it's frustrating!
You are doing a good thing by keeping her tethered to you, because that stops her from sneaking off to pee/poop somewhere where you can't see/stop her. BUT, in my opinion, you should come up with a plan B. Perhaps by keeping her with you so much, you are making her anxious about any time when she's NOT with you, and pups can and do pee when they're anxious.

Do you have a crate? What I would do is use the leash as a tether part of the time, but, at other times, put her in the crate. For instance, if you need to shower or use the restroom (you mentioned if you are in the bathroom sometimes she will go to the door and pee) put her in the crate, so she is contained. The crate can keep her in one spot when you can't watch her, and can help teach her to be independent. 
However, some pups don't like their crates right off the bat, and need to get used to them.


----------

